# Drill Master Electric Planer



## NormG

Wow, glad to hear you discovered this so early. I am considering a planer like this


----------



## hjt

Lucky you and me. My wife loves going to the hardware store and buying tools for me too! We have a project now (working on her house which we rent out.

Me: "Honey I think I need a hand held planer …."

Her: OK, what else might you need??


----------

